# First Fatty questions



## brianbac3 (Jul 10, 2017)

So I've been on this forum a few weeks and have made some great food following posts on this forum. My next smoke I would like to do a fatty. Thinking a basic bacon cheeseburger fatty. So here are the questions.

1. What percentage ground beef is best for a fatty? I'm assuming the higher the fat percentage, the better. 85% lean maybe?

2. Do you leave one edge of the bacon weave with long strips to complete the weave once you wrap the beef log? 

3. I'll be buying my bacon at a local supermarket. Any suggestions on brand/type?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## uzikaduzi (Jul 10, 2017)

I treat fattys like sausage and go for 20% fat... but really this is all personal preference based on what texture you like... I only use pork sausage in the ones I've made because it's way cheaper and i prefer the texture so take that fat content advice with a grain of salt.

I have done both the basket weave and just strips... basket weave looks cooler for sure, strips cuts easier. I don't worry about weaving it together so it's perfect personally... just weave a blanket kind of and wrap it.

I buy the cheapest thinnest cut bacon I can find for this because I don't want it to be chewy in the final product... I've done it with better (homemade) bacon, but it was cut too thick and it easily overpowered it IMO... the overpowering might not be as big of an issue with beef


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 10, 2017)

If using beef I use 80/20. 

Keep your fillings light or you'll end up with blowouts. 

I like to wrap my bacon weave on a diagonal. Ticking the ends as you roll like a burrito. 

As mentioned thin bacon works best. I even stretch it by holding one end and then running the dull side of a life along it against a cutting board. The thin bacon makes it crisp up better.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/228022/hes-loco-redux


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2017)

I don't use the bacon weave anymore, because you have two layers of bacon & the bacon underneath never gets done the way I like it.

So I just wrap the bacon around the fattie in strips so there is only one layer, then you get crispy bacon.

I also buy the thinnest bacon I can find.

As far as the fat % of the beef, I would go with 80/20 or 70/30.

Most of the fat will melt out anyway. I've tried both pork & beef fatties, & we like breakfast sausage the best.

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 11, 2017)

Thin bacon is the key. Sausage has plenty of fat, if you go the burger route I've always used 80/20. Don't want it to dry out.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 12, 2017)

BB#, I am with Al as we like sausage better than beef in our fatties . Have fun and good luck with your fatty !


----------

